# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Lire une image DICOM

## Imne_23

Bonjour
comment lire une image mdicale d'un fichier DICOM SVP?
Merci

----------


## Jerome Briot

Que comptes-tu faire exactement ?

Souhaites-tu juste lire et afficher l'image ou bien as-tu besoin des donnes contenues dans les fichiers pour faire des calculs ?

As-tu besoin d'intgrer cela dans un projet plus large ?
Avec quel langage de programmation ?

----------


## Imne_23

je veux les segmenter, c'est juste un projet simple et mon language c'est le Matlab  merciiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Jerome Briot

Possdes-tu l'Image Processing Toolbox ?
Si oui, il y a des fonctions toutes prtes comme *dicomread* et *dicominfo*

Si tu ne possdes pas cette toolbox, il te faut passer par un logiciel externe qui te fera la conversion entre le DICOM et un format lisible par MATLAB.

Tu peux par exemple jeter un il aux binaires de DCMTK.
Voir "DCMTK 3.6.0 - executable binaries" ici

Ou encore  cette contribution utilisant dcm4che : Using the DICOM toolkit dcm4che from Matlab by Patrick Bolan

Ou encore, si tu prfre Java, passer par ImageJ => Intgrer un code matlab  imageJ

----------


## Imne_23

Oui Dut j'ai la toolbox sous matlab, j'ai voulu essayer mais quand j'ai tlcharger un fichier DICOM, il n'est pas d'exetension DCM, mais "fichier". je fait comment pour le rendre en .dcm ?

----------


## Jerome Briot

La norme DICOM ne dit rien sur l'extension des noms de fichiers.

Un fichier DICOM ne porte donc pas forcment l'extension dcm

O as-tu rcupr ce fichier ?

Que renvoie la fonction *dicominfo* ?

----------


## Imne_23

> La norme DICOM ne dit rien sur l'extension des noms de fichiers.
> 
> Un fichier DICOM ne porte donc pas forcment l'extension dcm
> 
> O as-tu rcupr ce fichier ?
> 
> Que renvoie la fonction *dicominfo* ?


j'ai pris le fichier en question de http://www.barre.nom.fr/medical/samples/
j'ai tlcharg celui avec "US" les chographie en couleur du nom de : US-MONO2-8-8x-execho, et quand je veux ouvrir avec Matlab (je suis l'exemple du help)  ca donne ca:


```

```

----------


## Jerome Briot

C'est normal, le fichier est contenu dans une archive gzip  ::?: 

Fais ceci :



```
gunzip('US-RGB-8-esopecho.gz');
```


puis :



```
dicominfo('US-RGB-8-esopecho');
```





> http://www.barre.nom.fr/medical/samples/


Excellent site dont j'ai aussi beaucoup utilis ces ressources.
Merci  lui  ::ccool::

----------


## Imne_23

> C'est normal, le fichier est contenu dans une archive gzip


lol biensure que j'ai dezip avant !! merciii beaucoup ::ccool::

----------

